# Positive FET after failed IVF?



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

Dh and I have a miracle son from IVF (our first try).  This left us with 4 frosties which we tried earlier this year.  The first FET started out positive, but the pregnancy didn't stay.  The second one was negative all the way.  

We just went through a fresh IVF cycle.  It was a bit of a rollercoaster getting to EC, but we made it and ended up with 7 great embryos (7 and 8 cells, all grade 1 except one which was grade 2).  My lining was good and my doctor did a biopsy recently to rule out any issues.  To our devastation, it resulted in a BFN.  We have 5 frosties.

My doctor wants us to take a month rest and then we'll be doing FET again in Sept at next AF.  

My question is...is there any chance of a positive when it's likely that the best embryos of this batch were already used, were fresh, and resulted in a BFN  Anyone have a positive FET after a failed IVF from the same cycle  I need hope knowing it can happen.


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi ya,

I just want to congratulate you on the birth of your little boy   April 26th is also my Birthday, what a great Birthday pressie for you 

Anyway just want to let you know you can get a positive with the frozen embie form a failed tx.  Our tx failed last year in Dec, had 7 frostie, used them on the next cycle, I had to wait 3 months and we got a BFP on the only embie to survive the thaw, I'm now 16 weeks  

Good luck 

Hayley xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi

Another wee bit of hope for you!  Im 37 weeks with a FET from embryos from a failed treatment too.  Hope this reasurres you and wishing you lots of luck.

Sanjoxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

We had a BFN from our 1st tx but had 2 spare embies which we froze.  We had a FET a few months later which resulted in a BFP, so it can happen!! Sam is now 9 months old.

Good luck

Ronnie
xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thank you all for your encouraging words.  It's wonderful to hear that the frozen ones aren't necessarily the worse ones and it's just a matter of finding that right embryo.  Congrats to you all.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our FET just worked, though we did have a lot of embryos frozen at 2pn.

With the embryos, the thing is, they can only guess which are chromosomally good, based on things like no of cells, fragmentation etc. Without PGD, they can't see. That's one reason why perfect looking embryos don't always work, and why not so good ones do.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Congrats to you downedgirl!  It's really good to hear that it may just be a matter of finding hte good embryo in the batch (please let there be one!).  After our ivf BFN, I was so down cause I felt like this was our best, and therefore last, chance.  

I've never heard of PGD.  I take it this is somethign that's very expensive or doctors would always mention it and suggest it


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

ready4Family said:


> I've never heard of PGD. I take it this is somethign that's very expensive or doctors would always mention it and suggest it


PreImplantation Genetic Diagnosis where they take out a cell and test the chromosomes. It's controversal whether it's effective.


----------

